# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Χαμηλά αιμοπετάλια

## elias1988

Καλησπέρα.
Πρόσφατα έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος.
Αρκετές μετρήσεις ήταν στα όρια ή και πάνω από αυτά.....όπως ουρικό οξύ, χοληστερόλη κ.α. (αν θέλετε τα παραθέτω αναλυτικά), αλλά αυτό που έκανε εντύπωση στον γιατρό μου και ζήτησε άμεσα επανεξέταση είναι τα αιμοπετάλια που ήταν πολύ χαμηλά...
Το απόγευμα βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα και λογικά αν προλάβω θα δω και τον γιατρό.
Γνωρίζω πως είναι σοβαρό.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως και αν ανεβαίνουν?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elias1988

και για να μην σας κουράζω...


http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2849/photo0075x.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3216/photo0076r.jpg
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9552/photo0078fj.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3476/photo0079x.jpg

----------


## κουλης

περνεις συμπληρωμα κρεατινης σωστα?

----------


## elias1988

> περνεις συμπληρωμα κρεατινης σωστα?


Λάθος, πρωτεΐνη myofusion 1 scoop μετά την προπόνηση.
Α και έχω υποθυρεοειδισμό, παίρνω 100mg T4.

----------


## κουλης

μου εκανε εντυπωση τα αυξημενα επιπεδα CPK.......βεβαια αυτο μπορει να οφειλετε και στην ανεπτυγμενη μυικοτητα....

----------


## elias1988

> μου εκανε εντυπωση τα αυξημενα επιπεδα CPK.......βεβαια αυτο μπορει να οφειλετε και στην ανεπτυγμενη μυικοτητα....


Η στα αυγά-κρέατα-κοτόπουλα.
Αν είχα διαβάσει σωστά όμως, έχει να κάνει με την προπόνηση, την προηγούμενη των εξετάσεων είχα κάνει.
Με τα αιμοπετάλια έχει κανείς άποψη?

----------


## Titanium

> μου εκανε εντυπωση τα αυξημενα επιπεδα CPK.......βεβαια αυτο μπορει να οφειλετε και στην ανεπτυγμενη μυικοτητα....


H CPK δεν επηρεάζετε απο την κρεατίνη....

----------


## elias1988

Η επανεξέταση έδειξε 100000 αυτή την φορά, ναι μεν καλύτερα αλλά και πάλι κάτω του ορίου.
Αύριο θα κάνω ένα υπερηχογράφημα που ζήτησε ο γιατρός και στη συνέχεια θα δω έναν αιματολόγο....
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να οφείλεται η πρωτεΐνη για αυτό? (η μάνα μου με έχει ζαλίσει και επιμένει, εγώ το θεωρώ σχεδόν απίθανο, ο γιατρός απλά δε το αποκλείει).

----------


## ginus

καμια σχεση με την cpk μην την φοβασαι...και αν θες διαβασε 3 θεματα που ειναι ηδη ανοιχτα για την cpk....εχεις καποιο προβλημα στο ηπαρ;

----------


## elias1988

> καμια σχεση με την cpk μην την φοβασαι...και αν θες διαβασε 3 θεματα που ειναι ηδη ανοιχτα για την cpk....εχεις καποιο προβλημα στο ηπαρ;


Οχι δεν λεω για την cpk, αιμοπετάλια, και καλά οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να περιείχε ένα συμπλήρωμα για να ρίξει τον αριθμό τους, (συγκεκριμένα gaspari myofusion έπαιρνα)
Πρόβλημα στο ήπαρ, απ' όσο ξέρω, όχι.
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να γράψω και την διατροφή μου αναλυτικά, αλλά όπως ανέφερε και ο γιατρός, δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει τα αιμοπετάλια.
Το μόνο που ίσως να χει σχέση και σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό, είναι η υπερκατανάλωση σε cola zero (μισό λίτρο ημερισίως εύκολα  :01. Unsure: )

----------


## ginus

Τα αιμοπετάλια αποτελούν κύτταρα του αίματος, τα οποία είναι πολύ σημαντικά για την πήξη του αίματος. Tα προγονικά κύτταρα των αιμοπεταλίων είναι τα μεγακαρυοκύτταρα, τα οποία ευρίσκονται στο μυελό των οστών. Όταν κάποιο αγγείο υποστεί τραυματισμό με τομή ή ρήξη, κινητοποιείται ο μηχανισμός της αιμόστασης που περιλαμβάνει αγγειόσπασμο, σχηματισμό αιμοπεταλιακού θρόμβου, ενεργοποίηση πολλαπλών ενζύμων και παραγόντων πήξεων του αίματος. Ο σχηματισμός αιμοπεταλιακού θρόμβου είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, για την ομαλή επίσχεση της αιμορραγίας. 



Η πτώση των αιμοπεταλίων αποκαλείται ιατρικώς θρομβοπενία και συνοδεύεται από αιμορραγική προδιάθεση. Όταν ο αριθμός των αιμοπεταλίων είναι φυσιολογικός, αλλά τα αιμοπετάλια συσσωρεύονται κατά σωρούς, δίνοντας ψευδή εικόνα μειωμένου αριθμού σε απλές γενικές αίματος όπως συμβαίνει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, δεν πρόκειται για θρομβοπενία. Η μη παθολογική αυτή κατάσταση διαγιγνώσκεται από τον έμπειρο κλινικό ιατρό από τη συνολική εικόνα του περιφερικού αίματος. 


Αιματώματα, μώλωπες, καθυστερημένος έλεγχος της αιμορραγίας σε κοινά τραύματα, είναι χαρακτηριστικές διαταραχές της θρομβοπενίας. Μικρή ελάττωση των αιμοπεταλίων δεν συνοδεύεται συχνά από εμφανή συμπτώματα, ενώ σημαντική πτώση μπορεί να προκαλέσει επικίνδυνες αιμορραγίες εσωτερικών οργάνων (π.χ. αιμορραγικό εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο). 


Η πτώση των αιμοπεταλίων οφείλεται σε μειωμένη παραγωγή των πρόδρομων μεγακαρυοκυττάρων στο μυελό (π.χ. αιματολογικά νοσήματα, διήθηση από καρκινώματα), σε κατακράτηση των κυκολοφορούντων αιμοπεταλίων από το σπλήνα (π.χ. κίρρωση ήπατος, σπληνομεγαλία), ή σε αυξημένη καταστροφή (π.χ. καρδιακές βαλβίδες, μικρόβια, αυτοαντισώματα). 


Η θεραπεία κατευθύνεται στην αποκατάσταση της αιμορραγικής τάσης και στην εκρίζωση του υποκείμενου παθολογικού αιτίου. 


Δρ. Αναστασία Μοσχοβάκη

πουθενα δεν αναφερει για διατροφικους παραγοντες...η οξυτητα της κολα να εχει επηρεασει το ηπαρ;(για αυτο και ρωτησα πριν) (αλλα δεν θα χες προβληματα και στο στομαχι λογω αλλαγης Ph;  )κανε και τις υπολοιπες εξετασεις που σου ειπε ο γιατρος και βλεπεις...δεν νομιζω να ναι κατι ομως που δεν αντιστρεφεται....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ΑΙΜΟΠΕΤΑΛΙΑ (PLT)
> 
> Είναι πολύ μικρά κύτταρα, χωρίς πυρήνα, με δισκοειδή μορφή, τα οποία μετέχουν στην πήξη του αίματος.
> 
> Φυσιολογικές τιμές = 150.000 - 400.000 /μL
> Βρίσκονται αυξημένα σε χρόνια μυελοϋπερπλαστικά σύνδρομα, σε οξείες και χρόνιες φλεγμονές, σε οξείες αιμορραγίες, σε καρκίνους, στη σιδηροπενική αναιμία και μετά από σπληνεκτομή. Ελαττωμένα εμφανίζονται σε μυελοδυσπλαστικά σύνδρομα, λευχαιμίες, αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα, ιογενείς λοιώξεις (και AIDS) και μετά από χορήγηση ορισμένων φαρμάκων ή υπερβολική λήψη αλκοόλ. Ψευδώς μειωμένα μπορεί να εμφανιστούν, όταν στο δείγμα που θα παρθεί σχηματιστεί θρόμβος (τεχνικό λάθος).
> 
> Όταν λέμε "γενική αίματος" εννοούμε αυτές τις 6 μετρήσεις (Ht, Hb, RBC, WBC, PLT και λευκοκυτταρικός τύπος) που είναι στη ρουτίνα, συμπληρωμένες κατ' απαίτηση με τη μορφολογία των ερυθρών (ή και λευκών), το λεγόμενο "πλακάκι", τη μέτρηση των δικτυοερυθροκυττάρων (ΔΕΚ, νεαρά ερυθρά με Φ.Τ. = 0,5 - 2 %) και την ταχύτητα καθίζησης των ερυθρών (ΤΚΕ, αυξάνεται σε οξείες λοιμώξεις, αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα / κολλαγόνου και σε κακοήθειες. Φ.Τ. = 1 -10 mm την 1η ώρα στους άνδρες, 1 -15 mm στις γυναίκες και 1 - 20 mm στους άνω των 60 ετών).


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=6520


Ούτε εδώ αναφέρονται διατροφικοί παράγοντες.

----------


## elias1988

Έκανα και το υπερηχογράφημα σε σπλήνα-συκώτι-νεφρά. Ολα ήταν φυσιολογικά.
Ρώτησα και την γιατρό εκεί, αν τα τρόφιμα μπορούν να συμβάλλουν στα χαμηλά αιμοπετάλια. Μου είπε όχι, εκτός αν πίνω πολλούς αντιοξειδωτικούς χυμούς, πχ ρόδι-βατόμουρο. Στην συνέχεια τη γνώμη της περί μεγάλης πρόληψης πρωτεΐνης (τουλ για τα average δεδομένα). Μου απάντησε, μόνο θα ωφελούσε κάτι τέτοιο, σε καμία περίπτωση το αντίθετο. Σε λίγο θα δω τον γιατρό μου να μου πει τα επόμενα βήματα.

Να επανασυμπληρώσω πως για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (κοντά 10 μήνες) κατανάλωνα μισό λίτρο cola zero ημερισίως. Την έκοψα προ ημερών, λόγω των εξετάσεων.

Κάτι άλλο, η αυξημένη χοληστερόλη μου, που μπορεί να οφείλεται?
Σε πρωτεΐνη?? 
(140-160 γρ ημερισίως, 74 κιλά άνθρωπος)

----------


## κουλης

η πρωτεινη ειναι μια χαρα για τα κιλα σου...μηπως εχεισ ιστορικο με την χοληστερινη η τωρα παρουσιαστικε?

----------


## elias1988

> η πρωτεινη ειναι μια χαρα για τα κιλα σου...μηπως εχεισ ιστορικο με την χοληστερινη η τωρα παρουσιαστικε?


κανένα ιστορικό.
Βέβαια καταναλώνω αρκετά λιπαρά, μαύρη σοκολάτα (μόνο), περίπου 80 γρ ξηρό καρπό (ωμό αμύγδαλο ή καρύδι) ημερισίως. Λάδι όχι πολύ, αλλά τρώω. Ζωικά-κορεσμένα λίπη το κατα δύναμην χαμηλά (ακόμα και στο μοσχάρι ή το χοιρινό που καταναλώνω περίπου 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, αφαιρώ οποιοδήποτε εμφανές λίπος)
Θεωρητικά βέβαια, είναι όλα ακόρεστα-πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά και δε θα πρεπε να μου ανεβάζουν την χοληστερόλη, σωστά?
Oι LDL-HDL είναι καλές, όπως και τα τριγλυκερίδια χαμηλά.
Στην τελική, όχι οτι έχει σημασία, παραμένω κάτω από 15% (μπορεί να λέω και πολύ) σε λίπος.

----------


## κουλης

καλο ειναι βεβαι να το παρακολουθησεις για λιγο καιρο και να ξανακανεις μια επαναληπτικη μετα απο μερικους μηνες.........επισης αυξησε τις φυτικες ινες στην διατροφη σου.....ειχα διαβασει οτι βοηθανε στην μειωση τησ χοληστερινης :03. Thumb up:

----------


## elias1988

> καλο ειναι βεβαι να το παρακολουθησεις για λιγο καιρο και να ξανακανεις μια επαναληπτικη μετα απο μερικους μηνες.........επισης αυξησε τις φυτικες ινες στην διατροφη σου.....ειχα διαβασει οτι βοηθανε στην μειωση τησ χοληστερινης


Φυτικές ίνες........να παραθέσω πως η βασική πηγή υδατανθράκων μου είναι τα παξιμάδια (κυρίως σίκαλης). Περίπου 200 γρ ημερισίως.
Αν βάλουμε και τα φρούτα (1-2 ημερισίως, μήλο + πορτοκάλι ή μπανάνα) αλλά και τα λαχανικά (κυρίως πράσινη σαλάτα + ντομάτα), δε νομίζω πως στερούμαι φυτικές ή διαιτητικές ίνες.
Θα κάνω επανεξέταση σύντομα...
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον φίλε μου.  :08. Toast:

----------


## κουλης

τιποτα αγορινα  :01. Smile:  ενημερωσε το τοπικ για περετερο νεα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## elias1988

Λοιπόν ενημερωτικά έβγαλα τα συμπεράσματα μου, είμαι κατα 95% σίγουρος πως για τα χαμηλά αιμοπετάλια ευθύνεται η κατανάλωση zero.
Συγκεκριμένα η ασπαρτάμη.
Διάβασα ένα άρθρο για την ασπαρτάμη και την ευθύνη της για πολλές ασθένειες.
Το διαπίστωσα φυσικά και μόνος μου, όταν σταμάτησα να πίνω zero (για να δω τι φταίει), και τα αιμοπετάλια αυξήθηκαν!
Μάλιστα ο ξάδελφος του κολλητού μου (τον ανέφερε όταν μιλάγαμε για τα αιμοπετάλιά μου), έχει πολύ χαμηλά αιμοπετάλια. Πίνει 2 λίτρα zero ημερισίως! Τυχαίο?!
Για μένα ασπαρτάμη off.
Η πρωτείνη μου έχει σουκραλόζη. Πιστεύω είναι καλύτερη.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

http://www.mayanmajix.com/greek/arti...sweeteners.pdf

τσεκαρε εδω φιλε μου...δεν ειναι αθωα η σουκραλοζη....ολα τα  σκ@τ@ ειναι δυστυχως

----------


## mantus3

Υπάρχουν και ένα σορό άρθρα που λένε ότι είναι ακίνδυνη η ασπαρτάμη… 



  Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα… πάνε σε κανένα καλό αιματολόγο να το δείς και άσε τα αναψυκτικά κατά μέρους…

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Υπάρχουν και ένα σορό άρθρα που λένε ότι είναι ακίνδυνη η ασπαρτάμη…


ναι οκ...

----------


## elias1988

> Υπάρχουν και ένα σορό άρθρα που λένε ότι είναι ακίνδυνη η ασπαρτάμη… 
> 
> 
> 
>   Περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα… πάνε σε κανένα καλό αιματολόγο να το δείς και άσε τα αναψυκτικά κατά μέρους…


Ασπαρτάμη, το πιο φθηνό γλυκαντικό. Βρίσκεται στα πιο εμπορικά προϊόντα light. Και μόνο που υπάρχει στην coca cola, λέει πολλά. Μη περιμένεις να διαβάσεις πολλά άρθρα που θα είναι κατά. Το ισοζύγιο θα είναι πάντα υπέρ της. 

Για τη  σουκραλόζη δεν έχω βρει πολλά πράγματα, πιστεύω είναι σίγουρα λιγότερο ανθυγιεινή από την ασπαρτάμη. Παρασκευάζεται από χημική επεξεργασία της ζάχαρης. Εχει 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο κόστος. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που πολλά συμπληρώματα βάζουν πλέον σουκραλόζη. Αθώα τελείως όχι.
Φίλε cobra δεν διάβασα και δα τρομακτικές παρενέργειες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ασπαρτάμη, το πιο φθηνό γλυκαντικό. Βρίσκεται στα πιο εμπορικά προϊόντα light. Και μόνο που υπάρχει στην coca cola, λέει πολλά. Μη περιμένεις να διαβάσεις πολλά άρθρα που θα είναι κατά. Το ισοζύγιο θα είναι πάντα υπέρ της. 
> 
> Για τη σουκραλόζη δεν έχω βρει πολλά πράγματα, πιστεύω είναι σίγουρα λιγότερο ανθυγιεινή από την ασπαρτάμη. Παρασκευάζεται από χημική επεξεργασία της ζάχαρης. Εχει 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο κόστος. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που πολλά συμπληρώματα βάζουν πλέον σουκραλόζη. Αθώα τελείως όχι.
> Φίλε cobra δεν διάβασα και δα τρομακτικές παρενέργειες.


δεν εχει οσες οι ασπαρταμη αλλα και παλι...τελος παντων

στα συμπληρωματα που λες μπορει να μην βαζουν στα περισσοτερα ασπαρταμη αλλα βαζουν Ακεσουλφαμη Κ....δες τι κανει

----------


## akantzos

Τελικά φίλε τι έγινε με τα αιμοπετάλια σου;Βρήκες κάποια άκρη; Ρωτάω γιατί βρίσκομαι στην ίδια μοίρα με εσένα... και εγώ έλεγα ότι έφταιγαν τα γλυκαντικά από coca cola,whey,pre-workout κτλ Τα άλλαξα όλα και τα έκοψα(τέρμα να pre-workout,τα αναψυκτικά,οι τσίχλες και οτιδίποτε άλλο έχει γλυκαντικά.Μόνο whey έχω και αυτή άγευστη)...Με το που τα έκοψα ανέβηκα 120000 και νόμιζα πως όλα οκ...Αλλά γελάστικα και πλέον τρέχω και δεν φτάνω με τους αιματολόγους... Τελευταία μέτρηση 95.000 με κατώτερο όριο τα 140000 και αναστροφή τύπου.

----------


## Stelios18

Γεια σου φίλε! Πως πάνε τα αιμοπετάλια; Ενημερωτικά να σου πω πως και γω εδώ και 11 χρόνια, έχω τα αιμοπετάλια πολύ κάτω από το όριο.. Δηλαδή πάσχω από θρομβοπενία (θρομβοπενική πορφύρα αλλιώς). Για οποιαδήποτε απορία, μπορείς να μας ρωτήσεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## akantzos

Τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 70-130 χιλιάδες...έχω κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις (υπέρηχους άνω κοιλίας,βιοχημικές κτλ.) αλλά όλες καθαρές...Πριν 5 μέρες έκανα μυελόγραμμα(πολύ πόνος παιδιά μην σας τύχει) και το αποτέλεσμα είναι δυσμορφία του μυελού...δλδ ο μυελός μου είναι σαν 80χρόνου ενω είμαι ΜΟΛΙΣ 20 :02. Shock: !!!Οι γιατροί είπαν αρχικά να κόψω τα συμπληρώματα μέχρι την επανεξέταση σε 2 βδομάδες...να αναφέρω ότι πριν απο 3 χρόνια ήμουν μια χαρά και τότε περίπου ξεκίνησα να γυμνάζομαι... τα συμπληρώματα τα ξεκίνησα αργότερα...τώρα περιμένω να δω αν ευθύνονται αυτά...

----------


## HIAB XS

Κ τα δικα μου αιμοπεταλια ειναι χαμηλα με τιμες 131 κ φυσικες τιμες απο 150-400 Κ/μl . Κ ο αιμοπεταλιοκριτης χαμηλος 0.12 με φυσ.τιμες  0.17-0.35%  Ξερει κανενας τι σημαινει αυτο??

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Θρομβοπενία οφείλεται σε σπληνομεγαλία,όπου γίνεται μεγαλύτερη απόδόμηση και καταστροφή του στη σπλήνα (πχ κίρρωση).
Επίσης διήθηση του μυελού των οστών από λευχαιμία και λοιπές νεοπλασίες.
Αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα όπως ΣΕΛ,ΡΑ.
Ιογενείς λοιμώξεις όπως EBV,HIV.
Φάρμακα κυτταροστατικά χορηγούμενα σε αυτοάνοσμα νοσήματα.
Αντιβιωτικά-πενικιλίνες.
Ιντερφερόνη χορηγούμενη σε HCV.
Παρακεταμόλη.
αντιεπιληπτικά,
L-dopa (madopar)
σπειρονολακτόνη (Aldactone)
σιμετιδίνη (Zantac) 
NSAID's,αντκαταθλιπτικά,αιθανόλη,φουροσεμίδη (Lasix) &  σαλικιλικό οξύ (Salospir) αδρανοποιούν τα αιμοπετάλια,αλλά δεν επηρεάζουν τον απόλυτο αριθμό τους.Συνεπώς διαταράσουν  τη λειτουργικότητα τους

----------


## Kyros107

Παιδιά τελικά τι φάση με τα αιμοπετάλια;

----------


## beefmeup

καλη φαση φιλε

----------


## Jumaru

> Παιδιά τελικά τι φάση με τα αιμοπετάλια;





> καλη φαση φιλε


Πέθανα

----------

